# Windows Re-Image Problems Re: EFI Shell Version 2.31



## Lymi (Apr 14, 2015)

Hi all, 

Computer Name: Kogan
Computer location: Home

Operating System: Windows 8
OS Data Width. - 64 bit
Ver. - Microsoft Windows 8.1 with Bing 64 bit
Service Pack - Processor Count 4
Computer Make: Kogan Atlas X1510 Laptop
Model - (Not Specified)
Processor: Intel Pentium CPU N3540 2.16GHz Intel64 Family 6 Model 55 Stepping 8
Processor Speed: 2.16 GHz.
Memory: 3975 MB.
Hard Drive: 461410 GB.
and is a BOOT drive.
Screen Resolution: Not Specified by Not Specified
Web Browser: Opera Yandex
E-Mail Client: Yandex

*Problem*

When I attempt to boot from Bios USB Recovery drive to re-image Windows 8.1. Windows loads from USB to desktop asking do I want to erase all data etc . To which I type ( YES ). At this point re-image should take place. However I am taken to the following image : Please see link as I am unable to load here; https://yadi.sk/i/okd-Kw6rg8o6i

Any help would be amazing !!


----------

